# Rumors of an 200-600mm OSS lens for Sony



## xps (Jun 1, 2019)

Found here: *Sony 200-600 G OSS f/5.6-6.3 FE lens*








(SR5) Leaked images of the (STOLEN?) new Sony 200-600 G OSS f/5.6-6.3 FE lens! - sonyalpharumors


These images of the new Sony 200-600G OSS f/5.6-6.3 FE lens. The lens will be announced next week on June 5/6! UPDATE: There is a curious story. Someone either stole or found this lens and is selling it on Yahoo auctions Japan for 20,000 YEN ($200). The seller writes: There are no accessories or...




www.sonyalpharumors.com






I would more like to read Canon will announce such an lens....


----------

